# Why do dodge transmissions last ?



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Ever wonder why Dodge transmissions just keep going & going ? Here is the answer !


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A dodge trans that just keeps going and going??? What are you talking about?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

rob_cook2001;884416 said:


> A dodge trans that just keeps going and going??? What are you talking about?


I'll second that notion.

And... the guy in the video touches himself.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll third that. 

I had horrible luck with Dodge's back in the 90's, and friends that have a couple 03' & 05's now have had iffy opinions on them as well. 

I swore I would never buy one again, they just seem down right cheap all around in my opinion. Sure, there nice looking, and nothing beats a Cummins...well, maybe a Cat, but I dislike Dodge trucks, always have, probably always will.

I'm glad you all understood what those guys were saying, I must have flunked transineese back in high school.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

RepoMan207;884508 said:


> I'll third that.
> 
> I had horrible luck with Dodge's back in the 90's, and friends that have a couple 03' & 05's now have had iffy opinions on them as well.
> 
> I swore I would never buy one again, they just seem down right cheap all around in my opinion. Sure, there nice looking, and nothing beats a Cummins...well, maybe a Cat, but I dislike Dodge trucks, always have, probably always will.


I don't dislike Dodge trucks, I actually own an '02 Ram 2500 that's mixed in amongst my Chevys. 
Good truck... but the tranny sucks.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I ran a 96 for all of 4 months at work, the transmission puked on me. They traded it out for a 98 which then had a grenaded rear end 3 months off the lot. Of coarse it blew the drive shaft down the highway about 500' (boss was driving that day thank god). Then it went into the shop for repair after repair after that for the next 6 months. I swore the drive shaft was bent but the dealer wouldn't send it out to have it calibrated. After the last blow up they fixed it and went to all Super Duties with the Power Strokes. I loved them trucks.


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

Had to show that to the DW , now she thinks I'm actually studying:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

I own a Dodge and don't think they have great trannies. But thats why I looked for one with the Oil Cooler, Larger 9.25" rear, etc.

I love the Super Duty trucks up until they replaced the 7.3l with the 6.0l Diesel... and they ruined that.

GM did a bang up job on the Allison Trannies with their diesels...

New Tundras are great, but after the old ones had major Rust issues... how do you know the new ones don't?

So everyone has their issues, but to say Dodge's tranies last is an overstatement.


----------



## 4season L C (Dec 4, 2009)

I own a new dodge hemi HD and it has a lifetime waranty on entire drive train including wheel bearinngs all front end parts , transfer case and acuaters, everything! Plus the front end is rated for about 500 lbs more than gmc or ford. Oh yea, that is the standard free waranty.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

[email protected];887778 said:


> I own a new dodge hemi HD and it has a lifetime waranty on entire drive train including wheel bearinngs all front end parts , transfer case and acuaters, everything! Plus the front end is rated for about 500 lbs more than gmc or ford. Oh yea, that is the standard free waranty.


The newer Dodge trannys _are_ much better than the earlier ones.

The warranty doesn't mean it won't break... only means that they'll fix it when it breaks.


----------



## 4season L C (Dec 4, 2009)

I also have two gmc trucks that have both left us stranded several times do to electronic modules, security modules and had 3 of the900 dollar apiece wheel hub asemblys replaced and both acuaters on one truck last year. both trucks have less than 80000 miles.
This is my first dodge and am very happy nowing i wont have to spend my own money to fixit like i do for the gmc's


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

holy crap batman, too early for a video like that......


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

bjbarta;887823 said:


> I also have two gmc trucks that have both left us stranded several times do to electronic modules, security modules and had 3 of the900 dollar apiece wheel hub asemblys replaced and both acuaters on one truck last year. both trucks have less than 80000 miles.
> This is my first dodge and am very happy nowing i wont have to spend my own money to fixit like i do for the gmc's


$900 hub assemblies....? Yeah, I don't think so. I paid $287 per for mine and was given the 1 ton versions on accident. When I exchanged them I was told there was no monies involved as they were the same price.

I'll give you this though, when it comes to these later GM Front ends, they constantly need something from my experience.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

RepoMan207;888135 said:


> $900 hub assemblies....? Yeah, I don't think so. I paid $287 per for mine and was given the 1 ton versions on accident. When I exchanged them I was told there was no monies involved as they were the same price.
> 
> I'll give you this though, when it comes to these later GM Front ends, they constantly need something from my experience.


If a dealer does the hub assemblies, they're $900.00 parts and labor anyway. I agree you just buy 'em yourself for $250.00 - $300.00.

As far as the front ends... I said this somewhere around here in another thread. I've put more money into the front end of the one Dodge 2500 I own than all of my Chevys combined... no exaggeration. The Dodge has wheel bearing/hub assemblies that fail just like the chevys, inner axle seals on the Dana 60 that continually leak, and... there just isn't any fair compairison between a GM CV axle and a cross joint in a Dodge straight axle. The CV's outlast the cross joints 5 to 1. I have a sub that has an '07 Dodge 3500... it just had all four ball joints done at under 40k miles... the dealer told him that's more mileage than they usually see out of them on a plow truck. Bad ball joints in a low mileage Dodge are no surprise.

I'm of the opinion that the "big durable straight axle" is a myth created by guys who can't bring their thinking out of the stone age.

All that being said... I still think a Dodge is a good truck. Just no better or worse than anybody else's junk.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

13 responses and it looks like only 1 person watched the video . ITS A DAMN JOKE! WATCH THE VIDEO AND THEN COMMENT :realmad:


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

NBI Lawn;888197 said:


> 13 responses and it looks like only 1 person watched the video . ITS A DAMN JOKE! WATCH THE VIDEO AND THEN COMMENT :realmad:


Dude... C'mon!! I watched the video 21 minutes after he posted it. See post #3. 

As far as the rest of this thread... it's waaay off track. Just like every thread around here winds up!


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

My dad had an 04 with a Hemi that barely made it to 60k without needing transmission work..My uncle had to completely get his 02 ram's tranny rebuilt at 55,000! Sad thing is..neither of them used the truck for anything other than a daily driver..or to haul maybe a couple sheets of OSB. 

J U N K


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

cubicinches;888207 said:


> Dude... C'mon!! I watched the video 21 minutes after he posted it. See post #3.
> 
> As far as the rest of this thread... it's waaay off track. Just like every thread around here winds up!


Sorry NBI, but I was going to say about the same thing myself. Besides, that video is the driest form of humor that I have ever seen.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

RepoMan207;888223 said:


> Besides, that video is the driest form of humor that I have ever seen.


LOL!

That was supposed to be funny? I'll have to watch it again... I must have missed the funny part.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

cubicinches;888195 said:


> If a dealer does the hub assemblies, they're $900.00 parts and labor anyway. I agree you just buy 'em yourself for $250.00 - $300.00.


Seriously, your paying $1,800 for the install of hub assemblies & and an alignment? All I have to say is, I want to be your mechanic.

You stated:



cubicinches;888195} the900 dollar [B said:


> apiece[/B] wheel hub asemblys


Even at $900 altogether your about $100 - $75 too high, but much more realistic.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

cubicinches;888226 said:


> LOL!
> 
> That was supposed to be funny? I'll have to watch it again... I must have missed the funny part.


Listen, I think I went back an forth the whole time "is this a damn joke?" to "are there really people out there that understand this gibberish?"


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ScottPA;888213 said:


> My dad had an 04 with a Hemi that barely made it to 60k without needing transmission work..My uncle had to completely get his 02 ram's tranny rebuilt at 55,000! Sad thing is..neither of them used the truck for anything other than a daily driver..or to haul maybe a couple sheets of OSB.
> 
> J U N K


One would think it would be there driving habits then. Those J strips aren't factory protocol didn't ya know.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

RepoMan207;888233 said:


> Seriously, your paying $1,800 for the install of hub assemblies & and an alignment? All I have to say is, I want to be your mechanic.
> 
> You stated:
> 
> Even at $900 altogether your about $100 - $75 too high, but much more realistic.


Sorry I wasn't more specific. I didn't say $900 a piece... he did.

Here ya go, right from the local dealer 5 minutes ago:

Bearing/hub assemblies - $459.89ea. = $919.78
1.4hr per side labor. 2.8hr total at $76.00/hr. = $212.80

That's $1132.58 plus $90.61 tax (8% NY) = $1223.19 Total

Looks like I _was_ off by a few hundred. 

Anyway, I _am_ my mechanic, so I won't be getting that raping. But someone is going to!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

cubicinches;888274 said:


> Sorry I wasn't more specific. I didn't say $900 a piece... he did.
> 
> Here ya go, right from the local dealer 5 minutes ago:
> 
> ...


See what sleep deprivation does....Sorry about that.

I'm glad my dealer doesn't charge me those prices. I thought I was getting raped as it was. I'll make sure not to b*tch the next time I'm in there.

I paid the $278 per, and then brought it in for an alignment after at the tune of $75 + tax


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

RepoMan207;888249 said:


> One would think it would be there driving habits then. Those J strips aren't factory protocol didn't ya know.


Yeah cause my 50 year old dad and 40 year old uncle go around doing "J Strips" 
My dad treats his truck like a prized jewel.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

ScottPA;888291 said:


> Yeah cause my 50 year old dad and 40 year old uncle go around doing "J Strips"
> My dad treats his truck like a prized jewel.


I've seen crazier things.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

RepoMan207;888288 said:


> See what sleep deprivation does....Sorry about that.
> 
> I'm glad my dealer doesn't charge me those prices. I thought I was getting raped as it was. I'll make sure not to b*tch the next time I'm in there.
> 
> I paid the $278 per, and then brought it in for an alignment after at the tune of $75 + tax


That's a good deal from a dealer. They're brutal around here... gotta love New York.  :crying:


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Prefabulated Amulite Base Plate: $48755.00
Spurving Bearings: $8762.00 (each)
Pentametric Fam: $12991.00
Differential Girdle Spring: $0.99

For those that got the point of the post: PRICELESS !

Those that didn't: TFB


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

pmorrissette;888488 said:


> Prefabulated Amulite Base Plate: $48755.00
> Spurving Bearings: $8762.00 (each)
> Pentametric Fam: $12991.00
> Differential Girdle Spring: $0.99
> ...


Ahhhhhh Hahahahahahah Good one!!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

pmorrissette;888488 said:


> Prefabulated Amulite Base Plate: $48755.00
> Spurving Bearings: $8762.00 (each)
> Pentametric Fam: $12991.00
> Differential Girdle Spring: $0.99
> ...


I did I did xysport


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

I like
" It is a simple head code, anyone can catch it" and at the end when he picks up the manual and says " if it is not above 10rg's you will be directed to conduct a series of test which will effectively raise the billable hours for the service department but will otherwise serve no other function"

The latter is exactly how I feel every time I go into the dealer! 

Steve

That was hillarious. At first I was like, that is a front wheel drive transmission and the jiberish was making no sence. then the light bulb lit up that it was designed to be a spoof.


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

*i've had great luck with my Ram 15,25 and dak*

I've owned nothing but dodge trucks. first was a gen ll dakota....then 02 1500 hemi....back to 05 dakota 4.7....now my favorite...07 ram 2500 hemi.......i guess i'm just lucky....then again i do service all my vehicles as i am a mechanic ......odly enough i work for Lexus and now Mazda...lol


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

nalegtx;891872 said:


> I've owned nothing but dodge trucks. first was a gen ll dakota....then 02 1500 hemi....back to 05 dakota 4.7....now my favorite...07 ram 2500 hemi.......i guess i'm just lucky....then again i do service all my vehicles as i am a mechanic ......odly enough i work for Lexus and now Mazda...lol


So now we know what you drive. What did you think of the video?


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Zzzzzziiiiinnnnnggggg !


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I watched about a minute of the video and that was about 59 seconds too long.

I imagine most guys bashing Dodge trannies have not owned a truck with a 48RE. Mine's an 04.5 and lasted until the Spring of 09 before needing a rebuild. The only part that was actually failing at that time was the torque converter. Those 4.5 years included a lot of towing, plowing, and an extra 100 to 200 horsepower over stock, depending on which mods I had at the time.


----------



## Dodgeman67 (Oct 28, 2008)

That guy must have a second job at autozone.


----------



## Jshaw999 (Dec 11, 2009)

My 2001 3500 diesel has had 3 trannys and is due for another. My 2004 3500 has been awesome, never needed any tranny work into 5th plowing season with it. Although the frontend had to be done at 35000 miles. I have a 96 2500 that is on its second season plowing and it has done well also for an older plow rig.All are used in landscape business year round besides plowing


----------

